# SQLite + IF NOT EXISTS



## Billie (27. Januar 2006)

Hellas!

Also, ein mir unerklärlicher Fehler. Ich probier mit PHP den Query


```
CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS foo (bar varchar(10))
```

an meine SQLite Datenbank zu übergeben und bekomme den Versuch wie folgt quittiert:


```
Warning: sqlite_query() [function.sqlite-query]: near "NOT": syntax error in J:\www\Pukemusic\guestbook\db.php on line 24
```

Kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären. Ohne das "IF NOT EXISTS" funktioniert alles, nur bekomm ich dann den Fehler, dass die Tabelle schon existiert... 

lg Billie

PS: Wad'n mit dad Forum los? In den News steht gar nix davon...


----------

